# 16" Bike - Specialized Hot Rock, Scott Contessa JR... ?



## Baxx (19. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

schönes neues Unterforum  .

Ich bin momentan auf der Suche nach einem brauchbaren 16" Bike für meine Nichte (wird im Januar 4 Jahre). Aktuell gefällt mir das Specialized Hot Rock am besten:







Irgendwas fehlt da noch bei der Bremse, aber das ist beim fahrbereiten Rad sicher komplett  . Als einziges "Upgrade" würde ich erstmal die Big Apple 16" vorsehen.

Leider finde ich wenige Angaben zum Gewicht. Das Hot Rock soll aber in der 8 kg Region liegen, also noch erträglich.

Kennt ihr denn Alternativen? Es gibt z.B. noch das Scott Contessa JR 16:






Was meint ihr, gibt es vielleicht sogar eigene Erfahrungen mit einem der Räder?


----------



## kon (19. Juli 2008)

Schau mal bei www. isla-bikes.co.uk rein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baxx (28. Juli 2008)

kon schrieb:


> Schau mal bei www. isla-bikes.co.uk rein.



Ok, ohne Bindestrich hat's funktioniert. Leider bekomme ich da keine Antwort auf meine Anfragen. Ansonsten sieht's aber gut aus.


----------



## kon (28. Juli 2008)

Baxx schrieb:


> Ok, ohne Bindestrich hat's funktioniert. Leider bekomme ich da keine Antwort auf meine Anfragen. Ansonsten sieht's aber gut aus.



sorry, war vom handy aus geantwortet. da hatte ich den link nicht parat.


----------



## Baxx (28. Juli 2008)

kon schrieb:


> sorry, war vom handy aus geantwortet. da hatte ich den link nicht parat.



War ja auch nicht böse gemeint! Nur um potentiellen Mitlesern etwas Hilfe auf ihrer verzweifelten Suche zu geben  .


----------



## leu1983 (28. Juli 2008)

Ich interessiere mich auch für Isla- bikes, aber bin dort auch nicht wirklich weiter gekommen.  Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf eines solchen Rades!? In Deutschland vertreibt die ja keiner, oder?


----------



## chris5000 (28. Juli 2008)

leu1983 schrieb:


> Hat hier irgendjemand Erfahrungen mit dem Kauf eines solchen Rades!?



Ja. Und funktioniert absolut problemlos und schnell. Siehe auch hier



leu1983 schrieb:


> In Deutschland vertreibt die ja keiner, oder?


 Richtig. Die werden übrigens nichtmal in UK von irgendwem vertrieben. Der Verkauf erfolgt ausschließlich übers Internet und in einem einzigen Laden: Islas eigener Showroom irgendwo mitten in der Pampa.

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Baxx (29. Juli 2008)

chris5000 schrieb:


> Ja. Und funktioniert absolut problemlos und schnell.



Hm, gut, vielleicht reagiert sie irgendwann noch auf meine Anfragen.


----------



## rohat (7. August 2008)

Hi,

schau dir das mal an! Mercedes hat da mit Rotwild ein echt schickes Kidsbike auf die Beide gestellt!


----------

